#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果有一天.生物科技發達.大家會想變獸人嗎= =?

## 快樂狼人

有時候當人真的滿無聊的.平常愛幻想跟畫貓畫狗.夢想著變獸人的感覺.我甚至懷疑自己是不是得了妄想症ˊˋ.....大家有沒有類似想法呢?

但是現實總是殘忍的.人類的基因密碼就算解開.我這被子應該還是看不到獸人吧.所以我自己投2.

----------


## Wolfang

還有一個問題是：倫理

獸人化，很可能牽涉到倫理跟道德
那些國家或是政府是不願意這樣做的啦~

----------


## 狼嚎

有一句話是這麼說的
"人生有夢 希望相隨"
只要有夢就有希望啦!!XD
(我承認我活在我的夢中XD)

----------


## rix

當然要變獸人……
倫理道德說把人類變異是對人的不尊重
但人類有尊重多少其他的生物呢？

所以趕快脫離這個人類的外殼……
做到真正的蛻變吧……

最後……關於夢想……
生是死的開始，死是現實的延續，而再生是夢想的終結……

----------


## Wolfy

問一下

假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情

要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛)

有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)

----------


## 快樂狼人

> 問一下
> 
> 假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情
> 
> 要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛)
> 
> 有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)


如果真的可以我會試試...但是我的希望是變狼.但又出現一些問題.會不會到時候變色盲阿0.0.我沒記錯的話好像犬科都色盲的><那我怎麼騎車呀ˊˋ"還有變成獸.同學都知道我的個性溫和...一直把我當狗摸怎麼辦= =".另外游泳課也不能下水....這不是戴泳帽穿泳褲就好的0.0".....以上是個人幻想.變獸的生活應該有好有壞.

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

就算過程會很痛苦
我也甘願
雷諾瓦說過:痛苦會過去 美會留下

色盲???沒關希 看我用灰階來享受這世界
"紅色和綠色我也可以分 他們一個是暗灰 一個是浅灰"XD
反正聽覺和嗅覺都變好了
有什麼關希
這就是等價交換阿
我想我是不會在意別人的眼光
我是獸 
和大家都不一樣!!!

----------


## Kofu

婀第一~~感覺上受到七天七夜的~~壓榨 出品出來的東西會變成四不像的感覺XD(除了臉爛掉以外其他部分正常獸化~)

不過要是可以的話我希望能獸化至少頭部吧(面像最重要!!!!!!!!!)再來就是尾巴~~再再來就是手跟腳~~再再再就是其他部分哩


第二~~真發生的話那會變成"獸人的旋律"喔XDD(殺生是不好低~~為了不要被殺也不要亂殺只好找個地方躲起來~~)


生物真是有趣~要是我們一出生就是獸人的話會不會看多電影之後反而想當普通人呢^^?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS:大~野狼哥哥歡迎阿 XDD

----------


## 狼嚎

> 要是我們一出生就是獸人的話會不會看多電影之後反而想當普通人呢^^?


= ="
當個普通人!?
反過來想...這個問題實在太痛心了...
我是覺得反過來獸人想變成普通人實在是有點...
平均能力獸人>普通人
一個普通人活在獸人的世界 這不是很...奇怪嗎?(就像基因突變XD)

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我跟野狼1991一樣
就算是像鋼鍊的卡通一樣要等價交換的話
我也很樂意承受唷

----------


## 蒼楓

不過多數的生物都會仗著自己的族群強大而壓榨比較弱小的族群~反到普通人居多的話就會變成"獸人生活在人類社會中"的說法~然而平均能力>人類的這個觀點各龍覺得是錯誤的~畢竟還是需要人類的某些部分才能做到某些事情(例如跟獸人相反的嬌小體型)

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

說實在的..等價交換根本不成立＝ ＝
(例子很多自己想)
不過要是真的能變獸人，那要經過什麼過程我都不在乎.......

----------


## 夜月之狼

笨狼目前最大的願望是把人類和狼的DNA秘密解開

然後研究如何把狼的DNA成功移植到人類細胞中

然後試著造出一隻小狼人~

以上是夢想

完畢。

現在的大家基本上都定型了吧~

應該不能再變了......=3=

(星:自己做不到的事別打擊別人好嗎?)

(狼:......)

----------


## 殘月一狼

> 問一下
> 
> 假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情
> 
> 要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛)
> 
> 有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)


只是肉體的折磨的話小殘不怕= =
比起人,當獸的時候輕松多了~
當人的每天心靈都在煎熬~~真想解脫~

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

不存在的東西是交換不到的
無論付出多大的代價............

等科技發達讓它存在吧~

變的過程骨頭會發出咯咯咯聲音.特別是臉部....
骨骼形狀改變很大~一定很痛(純屬想像)

(不知道長毛會不會痛.....)

----------


## 幻貓

想像‧‧‧
這個世界由三種生物構成
一種，是人類
一種，是動物
另一種，是獸人
兩族群達到平衡，彼此互相制衡

帥啊‧‧‧又是另一個故事的開端‧‧‧呵呵呵呵‧‧‧

----------


## 銀月貓

當然想

過程的話就不必理他了(至少我是這樣啦...個性單純XD)

不過前提是 一定會變成帥帥美美的獸(帥到爆美到翻那種)

就是這樣(毆

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

換作我...我不會
個人覺得"被獸化"是一種"貪念"
想要減少這些貪念...就要減少自己的慾望
我個人每天都有無數的願望跟慾望...但我只要我想要的最需要的東西...我想...今天的我，一定是笑臉迎人...因為我已經達到我想要的慾望了
代價?要換取身上的痛苦?那我寧可就維持原狀...生活上的壓力?只有"被獸化"才能解除壓力嗎?因人而異吧...

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

當然是變成獸人囉=w=...

不過！不才的理由其實很蠢，那就是──
長痘子會被毛蓋住！(歐Q口Q)
而且到了冬天也能穿秋裝！
(但到了夏天不就得脫光光了...(再歐！))

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

我覺得其實我想要變成獸人的慾望並沒有非常高
只是如果真可以
我想變成動物的樣子
因為我真的超超超愛動物的!!!

----------


## werewolfling

> 問一下
> 
> 假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情
> 
> 要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛)
> 
> 有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)


就算如此我依舊願意，對變成狼人這個夢而言，七天七夜的劇痛並不是不能接受的事。但能接受到時能不能承受，又另當別論了，不過就算是不能承受，我依舊願意

----------


## 豹冰

這是一定要接受的拉~~XP

其實有一個不算解決方法的方法....
就是給他吃安眠藥吃到死 再去打針=口=+....
不知道會不會起額外的化學作用就是了...
或者到時候的科技 應該也會有相關的休眠技術吧
或用一點神經毒素 讓痛覺失效個7天就好了：P

另外還有 異變時的能量從哪裡來?
要事先儲存(吃胖一點?) 事中補給(插導管!?) 還是直接從大自然吸收.....!?!?
如果精神層次可以直接昇華到那種境界
那政府強迫每個人去一針 地球人不但沒有笨蛋 
也不會有戰爭了- -...


而且...小豹對這種劇痛...
幻想時會興奮哩...：D+
(謎:天生被虐狂(指))
XDXDD"

----------


## 幻貓

補充~

聽說貓的視力很好耶~書上說可以辨認100公尺以外的人~
如果可以夜視的話‧‧凌晨走到電腦桌就不會撞到東西了~呵呵~  :Cool: 

如果過程要有痛楚的話‧‧我跟豹冰一樣~我對那種痛楚有種‧‧興奮感？！！
我是常常在我的床上模擬那種狀況啦‧‧  :Wink:  

洗澡怎麼辦？‧‧這倒是大問題‧‧‧
如果要節省開銷，就自己舔~貓貓柔軟功~〈等等‧‧為什麼有個腐念穿過？！〉
如果以人每天洗澡的觀點看‧‧洗髮精費用將會異常驚獸耶‧‧‧真糟糕~

最主要的是‧‧長尾巴~〈流口水〉
甩來甩去應該很好玩~~~喔耶~~


不過如果老媽看到自己的兒子變成貓人應該會「囧」個一整天‧‧0.o|||

----------


## omega

大家都好勇敢喔。小生我是會怕痛的，不然我也想變。
有麻醉藥阿？那就沒關係了，把我變獸人吧。
我要變狼獸人。記得打麻醉喔。

----------


## 秋楓

> 問一下
> 
> 假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情
> 
> 要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛)
> 
> 有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)


夢想總是需要經過些代價吧~
如果可以我到寧願忍受
倘若忍受不了那就是我沒這個資格沒這份福氣

----------


## 希諾道

> Wolfy 寫到: 
> 問一下 
> 
> 假如天下沒有這麼簡單的事情 
> 
> 要變成獸人要先歷經漫長而痛苦的折磨(七天七夜的劇痛) 
> 
> 有誰還願意的? (免費的喔)



痛苦算是什麼...
始終還不比心中的痛吧

如果能夠變成獸人,我願意接受那些缺點
總比單是空想而不能實現的情況來的好
心中滿是"為何天生不是某動物或獸人"的感覺,實在是太苦了

雖然我現在還算是幸福(以平凡人來說)
但還是願意下此決定,就算是失去朋友或家人,我也不在乎

太自我吧? 不過這才是我的真心話,也許我愛上的是一個沈重代價下而成的獸人吧

----------


## 白狼。淩

:狐狸冷汗:  有時想...有時不想

可是通常會做這種實驗的

不是常像卡通的怪博士嗎= =""

一定會吃的滿肚子都是藥...

痾...  :狐狸超不爽:  我希望能在夢中就好了...

夢過自己變成龍 在天空飛翔 >"< 大大們有夢過嗎!?

----------


## 思樂炎

> 這是一定要接受的拉~~XP
> 
> 其實有一個不算解決方法的方法....
> 就是給他吃安眠藥吃到死 再去打針=口=+....
> 不知道會不會起額外的化學作用就是了...
> 或者到時候的科技 應該也會有相關的休眠技術吧
> 或用一點神經毒素 讓痛覺失效個7天就好了：P
> 
> 另外還有 異變時的能量從哪裡來?
> ...


+1
小炎整天都在幻想如何變獸說＠＠
只可惜沒有練習吃生肉O_O

----------


## 满月狼嗥

當然要啦，如果可以的話。最好是狼人。就算要什麼代價，也沒問題。反正這是我想要的。我會不顧一切的去追求。

----------


## 拉爾

只要有辦法的話，當然是想啦！不過那個可能還是不太可能的事情吧。

而且，變成獸人之後，某些部分也會提高，ｅｘ：體能、視力…等等。

真想變啊！

----------


## Silarce

沒有我想選的= =

既然生為人那就繼續當人
跟人是萬物之靈沒關係(雖然我不認為人類是什麼萬物之靈拉= =)

----------


## Totem‧T

我會想當獸人
但是
一定會有規範獸人的條約
到時候就連獸人都不自由了...
這樣反而不太好...
還會引起騷動...

----------


## 南田功二

我到覺得打一針不太有可能~
如果說真的打一針可以讓骨格.皮膚.枝幹.內臟等器官都變獸的好了
那你的心臟能負荷的了那種成長嗎??
畢竟那種痛苦不是普通的痛苦"
(我在說什麼啊@口@"光速逃~可是我選一也=ˇ=~)

----------


## 幼熊

我會做獸人~~~痛苦沒有什麼
人類做不好的事大多  有的太過份   有好多事我都不想說......
傷害太多動物     我有時候感覺到我是人類都想死

----------


## onecrem

不在乎過程,我只要結果XD
我要變獸人,呵呵~~~
一定很有趣的,雖這違反倫理,但只要獸人們不積極干涉,那就沒問題啦^^  :Embarassed:

----------


## 歐里爾

當然要啦!!! 不過... 要打針啊 !!!! >口<

恩... 有沒有口服液.... (最怕看到針頭的說~)

而且聽說之後會很痛~ 那倒是還好...

只不過看到自己變成獸人之後會興奮到睡不著!!! (滾來滾去)

(被拖走...)

----------


## 狼漪

當然是一定要的啦XDDD
不然我幹麻問大家人可不可以變成狼
>"<
我真的好想變成狼喔~＂~
(幻想中....)
(天:你慢慢作夢吧)

----------


## 鵺影

為了這個遙不可及的夢想,
我會努力活下去的...

不管外在環境如何演變,
我只想好好活下去,
用這雙眼睛看著世界的變化,
看著未來科技的發達,
只要到我死前那一刻能發明出獸化的藥劑,
我仍然會為此含笑而去的...  :onion_57:

----------


## 超級米格魯

雖然我並不覺得當個人有多糟 但同時當人也沒多好就是嚕
話說我這個人阿....痾....大概之類的,做人也都是那種悠悠哉哉的
然後看到喜歡的人在變成很弱勢,要是誰白目來學他來碰我 = = 死!
(痾...突然冒出好多廢話 拍謝~)
要是哪天這世上天時地利人管他合不合只要有這機會我一定要去做
不管是任何人要擋我我都還是會去做!因為我就是想要是個獸人
痾至於當人獸人後我要槓嗎?我想我會去當我最ｉ的人的乖乖寵物吧
呵呵.......廢話有太多了=  =  文筆不好所以常常會寫字繞圈圈的說

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...不管會不會痛苦，我也想獸化呢!(>"<)

不過...龍人(含有龍的遺傳因子)算不算"獸人"的一種呢?應該算吧?算嗎?算嗎?算嗎?(眾踹)

如果這個不行的話...變成狼獸人就是我的第二選擇了...(笑)

不過...除了變化的過程，有沒有人想過壽命的因素呢?
除了人之外，動物的壽命一般都很短吧?那跟人類融合之後，壽命不知道是以哪一方為主體呢....(好奇)

----------


## 獠牙

在下要成為獸人

是因為在下很渴望擁有力量

我認為我在意志力和耐力都足夠

但卻沒有爆發力和靈敏

所以我渴望獸人的力量

最重要的一個原因是

我希望我可以保護我最愛的人

為了擁有力量

為了保護最愛的人

儘管過程可能會超乎想像

但我一定要咬著牙忍過去

----------


## Wolfy

> 儘管過程可能會超乎想像 
> 
> 但我一定要咬著牙忍過去


並非針對獠牙小子...

而是這種描述. 未免太 "英雄式" 的電影形象了.

能咬著牙忍過去的... 還算劇痛嗎? 想像刀割火燒電擊的感覺吧.

不過既然目前根本無法辦到的... 我承認討論"代價"這個事情好像已經沒有意義了.

因為根本不可能有機會嘗試阿....

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

不過話說回來，許多關於變身的故事敘述裡面，有不少是在描述變身過程的感覺....

姑且不論變身的原因是主動或被動與否，就"感覺"的程度上分成好幾種類型：

1.不知不覺型：
這種呢，應該就是利用魔法變身或是屬於自然變身的那一類...也可能因為他們本來就是獸人，所以對變身的感覺毫無所知。

2.有點感覺型：
怎麼樣才叫做"有點感覺"？當然是在變身過程中感覺的到身體結構(例如骨骼長度)在改變的那種....(嚴格來說既不痛也不癢)

3.有點痛(癢)型：
變身過程中，會有種奇怪的感覺。
說痛，感覺上也只是一點刺刺麻麻的...
說癢，卻是那種癢在骨子裡，搔都搔不到。(讓人又愛又恨)

4.極度痛苦型：
關於這種，一般都蠻常見的。
通常變身過程中會發出一堆噪音....不管是自己嘴裡的呻吟(?)還是肉體變形過程中發出的怪聲....
有時還會伴隨著血腥出場....XD

5.無聲尖叫型：
這應該是最後一種了，因為痛覺已經提升到最高境界，連"叫出聲音"的力氣都沒有了，最後大多都是先昏過去，然後醒來就發現變身完成了XD



(附註：以上是我個人的感想，不代表真實立場，有錯誤的地方請不要太在意XD)

----------


## 吳狼

我覺得還又這一型：悄悄變化型
每天都變一點點外貌
尖牙一天一天的變尖
嘴臉一天一天的變長
漸漸有狼的外貌
經過了1個月﹝或更久﹞
就變成獸人啦！....﹝可能嗎？﹞

----------


## 吳狼

我再提出一型好了
叫做：整型

去整形的醫院叫整型醫生幫你
現在這個時代，整形技術可是越來越厲害了
﹝會有人想這麼做嗎！？﹞




大概只有像我這麼蠢的人才會想這個

----------


## 獄狼

> 我再提出一型好了
> 叫做：整型
> 
> 去整形的醫院叫整型醫生幫你
> 現在這個時代，整形技術可是越來越厲害了
> ﹝會有人想這麼做嗎！？﹞
> 
> 
> 
> ...


真的有人這樣做了，小狼記的沒錯的話，好像在美國，自己因為做了一個夢著後發瘋似的跑去整型成虎人，可以去找找看資料，不過真的有人這樣做就是了。

----------


## V仔

當然希望啊~~我是想要變成數碼寶貝02裡面的『烈焰獸』

不過可以的話，希望這世上有勇氣、友情、奇蹟數碼裝甲!?

這時候我就會選讓自己變成V仔獸，身材矮小正太獸人也不錯啊!

謎：你想太多....

若不行的話~那就直接變成『烈焰獸』的樣子吧!身上也沒有毛~~

不用擔心天氣太熱的問題，而且烈焰獸身材最棒~~

V仔獸身材矮小像正太，V龍獸X(也就是V仔獸EX)這身材太兄貴了~~

烈焰獸外表很受啊...害羞起來很萌~~(鼻血...

不過若身材改造的感覺~我喜歡3....有點痛痛又不怎麼痛的感覺~那樣好像蠻舒服的!?

謎：你好變態...(抖抖抖抖抖)

----------

